

Startup feedback request: Fractal Press - We publish anthologies of blog posts - navanit
http://www.fractalpress.com/

======
navanit
I'm the co-founder. Would love to get feedback. Looking forward to hearing
about what you think is the good/bad/ugly.

Thanks.

~~~
bayareaguy
There is not enough there to comment on. Perhaps a sample of the final result
would help. I generally ignore most personal finance material I come across on
the web so I suspect you would have to do a very good job to get my attention.

However I am curious about the kind of tools and organizational system you
plan to use in the production of your product. E.g. things like
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=104348>

~~~
navanit
Thanks. We just happen to be starting with Personal Finance, in general, would
you buy a real book that happens to be an anthology of the top blog posts from
your favorite topic?

And if you're a blogger, would you be willing to participate if we were
putting out an anthology in your niche?

Lumifi looks interesting, looking into it now.

~~~
bayareaguy
The only blog I like that touches on finance is <http://www.winterspeak.com>
and unfortunately it has been inactive for the past few months (Zimran where
did you go?).

My taste in anthologies tends towards collections of academic papers selected
by an expert in the field - things like "Readings in Database Systems"[1]. I
would certainly be interested in stuff of similar quality.

I'm not a blogger - I just stay in the peanut gallery. One of these days I may
try to self-publish some stuff from our internal wiki at work using something
like <http://www.lulu.com/> which is why I'm curious about what you're doing.

[1] [http://www.amazon.com/Readings-Database-Systems-Kaufmann-
Man...](http://www.amazon.com/Readings-Database-Systems-Kaufmann-
Management/dp/1558605231)

